# Inexpensive, collapsible hay bales?



## booberry crunch (Aug 14, 2014)

Been looking for lightweight, fake hay bales and found these at Grandin Road...

http://www.grandinroad.com/faux-hay-bale/551635

Price is a bit steep for me 

I could make something similar by covering a cardboard box in raffia, but I love that the GR ones are collapsible (storage space is getting tight). Any thoughts?


----------



## SHIVERS HAUNTED HOUSE (Aug 9, 2014)

You can probably make these out of cardboard box and they sale at homedepo a role of green artificial turf and then you can just paint them looks almost like the same material


----------



## scarycher (Aug 4, 2014)

perhaps if you make your box with no bottom and make the top henged with tape, you could collapse box back down for storage.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

The cost of a real hay bale is low enough to let me compost one every year and not have to store it. If you use a lot of them I can see the value of making some.


----------



## Jackyl48 (Nov 13, 2013)

Perhaps this might be of some help:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-and-step-by-step/136546-fake-hay-bale-tutorial.html


----------



## SHIVERS HAUNTED HOUSE (Aug 9, 2014)

Real Bales of hay are the best cheap way to go but if you are doing a yard haunt it can be very flammable with the fire marshals but if you just have them for show, then yes it would be the best way to go.


----------



## SHIVERS HAUNTED HOUSE (Aug 9, 2014)

This is a great How To Jackel48 thanks for sharing..


----------



## Evil Elf (Dec 24, 2013)

I've wanted a scarecrow sitting in a hay bale and was wondering how to make one. I thought about making a box, but what do I cover it in? Had no idea they made raffia mats. Thanks for the how-to.


----------



## booberry crunch (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions and the link to the tutorial, Jackel48! In theory, I agree that real bales are the way to go. But, I don't have a truck to haul them, and I think the shedding would be nightmarish (a neighbor used real bales last year, and I overheard much cursing the day after Halloween 

Also, it hadn't occurred to me that I could _paint_ artificial turf, Shivers. Great idea! Must experiment a bit.


----------

